# Dylan and friend



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

On our morning walk we met one of Dylan's friends - a Yorkiepoo called Freddie and they had a great time chasing each other and playing tug of war with the sticks they found.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww fab how old was freddie


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I think he's just a bit older than Dylan. We meet every now and then at our regular walking place and they really get on well.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhh so sweet. I love to see dogs playing together. I'm off out now with Flo down to the green to see if there are any playmates for her.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, that's so nice! My last dog HATED all other dogs which made going for walks a nightmare (she also pulled really badly on the lead - my parents weren't the best dog trainers and it was the 80's when it was all about choke collars, smacking and telling them off!). So, socialising with other dogs is a big priority for me with Rosie - part of the reason I was so desperate to get her jabs done!

Hopefully she will be as friendly as Dylan soon!

Louise


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It's funny that Dylan really loves certain dogs and not others. He must sense a certain quality in them. It's an immediate reaction, usually with small dogs, that he'll start playing. And yet there are others that he just leaves alone. He's a bit wary of big dogs though - I think even the friendly ones are a bit rough for him.


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Ah cute picture Helen! I love to see dogs playing happily together  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Very cute! I love when dogs play! Lady loves to play with EVERY dog and just doesn't understand how some of them just aren't nice. The other day at the pet store.....a great Dane walked in, Lady looked at him, and bounced over all excited....he did not enjoy her at all! she looked quite upset, poor thing just wants to be friends with anyone and everyone!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Muddy happy dogs lol. Nice shot.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

The best part of walking in the park is meeting up with other dogs and seeing them play together


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah wish we could play with Dylan x x I remember Wilf once meeting a great dane we just turned a bend in some woods and came face to face with this donkey a bit of a shock to both of us but such a docile dog lol x


----------

